
Pinerly: Analytics For Pinterest [First Look] - jameshicks
http://www.thetechscoop.net/2012/03/28/pinerly-analytics-for-pinterest-first-look/
======
rickkats
Pinerly is an awesome tool for any brand, blogger or business to get the most
out of Pinterest. I'm biased though :)

